# DIY LED Lighting Question



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Hi guys,

I want to put together a diy led fixture soon and was wondering what kind of driver will I need to power up 20-25 3w bulbs? Ive look everywhere and couldnt find the answer. If anyone can help, it will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

anyone?


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

There's a store called aquastyle that sells kits. Someone at TPT had emailed the owner to see if they can make a kit for freshwater, something you might want to keep an eye on. It comes with drivers and 24 LEDs, the one kit I looked at.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

Can you post the link to the website please?


Also, has anyone every used led/drivers from ebay stores in china?


----------



## H2OAggie (Jan 10, 2011)

I purchased everything for my LED build from www.rapidled.com. Great prices and even better customer service. They will be happy to answer any and all questions you have.


----------



## reybie (Jul 18, 2007)

dirrtybirdy said:


> Can you post the link to the website please?
> 
> Also, has anyone every used led/drivers from ebay stores in china?


This is the store link. I have not looked if they posted a freshwater version.


----------



## jcgd (Apr 8, 2011)

I like to use rapidled.com or ledgroupbuy.com.

Take the voltage the driver in question puts out, and divide it by the average volt drop of the leds you are using to get how many leds it can power. 

The average for xpg is around 3.4-3.5. XML is around 3.2 up to around 1200mA I believe. Cheap ebay LEDs are a little less efficient. Around 3.5-3.6v per led.

So a 24v driver can drive 6 XPG. You can squeeze 7 XML on one if you keep the currents on the low end.


----------

